# computer starting up VERY SLOWLY



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

CAn you help me and tell me what needs to be checked and what doesnt. I have Windows ME...Internet version 6.0...cipher strength 128 bit...update version SP1 , Q818529 , Q822925

Under msconfig I have this:

ALL OF THESE ARE UNCHECKED:

money agent
AIM
taskbar display controls
weather
task moniter
system tray(I ahve two..one checked)
scan registry
loadpowerprofile
delay
hpsysdrv
tkbellexe
HPAIO_printfoldermgr
new.net startup
BJCFD
workds FUD
quick time task
PC health
adaptec direct cd
motive moniter
msbb
{2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C0-5297EF1F44B}
stcloader
VSOcheck task
Microsoft works portfolio
wcmdmgr
tgcmd
McVsRte ( i have two of these one checked)
SSDPSRV
*statemgr
scheduling AGent
LoadPowerProfile
Zonealarm ( I have two..one that has zonepro and htats checked)
HPAIODevice( i have two...one checked)
hewlette packard recorder( I have teo..one checked)
correct connect
greetings workshop

NOW ALL THESE ARE CHECKED:

adsgone
webshots
adsgone2003
hewlettepackard recorder
HPAIODevice
Zonealarm PRO
McVsRte
TrueVector
keyboard Manager
MCUpdatExe
System tray
virus scan online
MCAgent


Thanks so much!
Is there any other way to seep up the connection. I have cable hook up!
Thanks
Faithful one


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep ...from the looks of the msconfig you have some spyware onboard that needs to be first taken care of. First download , update then scan with spybot search and destroy. Have it fix all it finds, then if the problems persist post a Hijackthis log for someone to look at.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

I do spybot every morning afternoon and eve AND i did do HJT and posted it.

My spybot says COngrats all clean. I ALWAYS do an updat first then scan.

So I am confused????

which ones did you have in question??

Faithful one


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Here is after I spybot

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.2
Scan saved at 9:59:49 AM, on 9/5/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZAPRO.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP PSC 700 SERIES\FRU\REMIND32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBSHOTS\WEBSHOTSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADSGONE\ADSGONE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSFTSN.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\AIM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TD_0001.DIR\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.foxnews.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.cox.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided by Cox High Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;localhost;<local>
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Keyboard Manager] c:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - Startup: HPAiODevice.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp psc 700 series\bin\hpodev07.exe
O4 - Startup: Hewlett-Packard Recorder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp psc 700 series\FRU\Remind32.exe
O4 - Startup: AdsGone 2003.lnk = C:\Program Files\AdsGone\adsgone.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\WebshotsTray.exe
O4 - Startup: AdsGone.lnk = C:\Program Files\AdsGone\adsgone.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm Pro.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.cox.net
O16 - DPF: {0713E8D2-850A-101B-AFC0-4210102A8DA7} (Microsoft ProgressBar Control, version 5.0 (SP2)) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/comctl32.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA28C54E-D95C-11D3-9A01-005004677EF4} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/clinic/CDM/McCDM.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F0F185C-B50B-11D2-B53F-00A0C98684AC} (McAfee PC Clinic OilChange Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/OilChange/MGOcCtl_new.cab
O16 - DPF: {13E39F7E-FDA8-11D2-99DC-00C04FF40D52} (McAfee OilChange Multi-Product Support Filter) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/OilChange/MGOcFilt.cab
O16 - DPF: {BF31FA5E-AE8A-11D2-A1BD-0800300004C2} (McAfee PC Clinic Internet Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MCInet_new.cab
O16 - DPF: {CDB74794-A3BA-4733-B6F6-59BF16D6C15A} (McAfee Smart Shop - Update Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/mcaeng/mcsmtshp.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3498BF0-2C07-43C8-99D0-434B038334A6} (VDLaunch Class) - http://www.catharon.com/download/plugins/ievdl2.ocx
O16 - DPF: {23047A90-8511-11D2-87A5-20C252C10000} (McAfee Clinic TreeView Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MGTree.cab
O16 - DPF: {17163BB4-107E-11D4-9B76-006097DF2317} (EABootStrap Class) - http://www.ea.com/downloads/games/common/boot_strap/iegils.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,73/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://usercenter.cox.net/rsuite/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37868.2263310185
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,15/mcgdmgr.cab


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I see new.net and stc loader on a quick glance ther so perhaps do a windows search for any traces and see what you come up with.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Aweeeeeee..I see those. How can I rid of them if spybot says I am clean???

Faithful one


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I f you're not showing as still having them then you may have had them and the entry is remaining. Compare this list with your msconfig listings to see what can be safely shut down. i will give you a link in a minute on how to remove those from the list.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

when click on new.net I get a zip folder with NDNunistall.

I have about 5 of these newnet folders >


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Uninstall them....run don't walk 

As well did you update spybot ?


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

what is C:\programfiles\PLUS!\themes

it says network neighborhood as the name??? what the heck are these..Ihave about 20???


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

They would be themes like window blinds etc..Also here is how to remove msconfig listings.


Remove the Duplicate Entries from Msconfig, Startup: 

This is how you do it without using msconfig, win 95, win 98 and ME you will use the msconfig program to remove them.

NOTE: Scroll down and I have a link set up do you do not have to use this for win 95 anymore. There is a msconfig program out for win95 now. 
Go to start, run type in (copy and paste if you like) 
regedit 
Then hit okay 
A window will open and you will see something that looks like the line below. 
Before the HKEY will be a plus sign, click on it and the window will expand and then look for Software, click on the plus sign and it will expand again and then look for Microsoft. Keep doing this till you get to Current Version, once you click on that scroll down till you see the "runs" they may not be worded exactly the same but look in each one that starts with the word RUN 
Click on the runs and look in the right pane, do you see either of them, if so right click on the name and click delete. 
Search each of the following keys for programs and delete them. 
It looks like a lot of keys but actually it is just two. Will take you about 5 minutes to do this. 
There is a list of most of the program that you will find here listed here. 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ Software\ Microsoft\ Windows\ Current Version\ Run 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ Software\ Microsoft\ Windows\ Current Version\ RunOnce 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Current VersionRunOnceEx 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ Software\ Microsoft\ Windows\ Current Version\ RunOnceEx 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version\Run 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version\RunOnce 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version\RunOnceEx 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version\RunServices 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Current Version\RunServicesOnce


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

so delete ALL the newnet zip folders...correct?

What about that UNDunistall???


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

AND the PLUS THEMES...correct??? I feel like an idiot! But am scared ot death to delete anything! Just so we are on the same page:

Delete all the newnet zip folders?
Delete the PLUS themes?
Delete the UNDunistall ?


I did an update to spybot and nothing shows! Should I try the Stinger one too??


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

YEP...Not sure about the themes though


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Got it...also I have IGETNET ZIP folders...do thse too???


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

ALso I jsut found this:

C;\windows\INF

the folders say:
NET ( then some letters and numbers)


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Faithful one:_
> *ALso I jsut found this:
> 
> C;\windows\INF
> ...


Have to investigat that one a little more first.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Faithful one:_
> *Got it...also I have IGETNET ZIP folders...do thse too??? *


Say good bye to those as well.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh GEEEZE! Ok I iwll do! Why does my spybot NOT show these as a problem?

Wish me luck deleteing!! YIKES


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

NLNunistall as well?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Please try Adaware as well. Theses may be harmless but why chance it


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

NLNunistall as well?


Not on that little info..better leave it be..


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

C:\windows\allusers\applicationsdata\spybot-search and destroy recovery

This is what it says when I click the newnet2.zip


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

I have lavaadware 6..but the file is empty


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok...thats something that spybot did already get ...Have you deleted temp files and cookies as well as offline content ? Then just update those spyare progs and give then a spin and you should be ok.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Ill run stinger as well and see. When I update spybot I do it right from the startup. Meaning I click search for updates..it says none and then I go search and destroy..then I mmuzise IF anythng is there.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

correct..Another good program to have is Spyware Blaster which does a great job of keeping the spyware from even getting on your system and it doesn't use any system resources as well.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks..I went to my adsgone 2003 and I went to spyware/thief ware..it is blocking 41. Ones i saw without a check are these:

winnet.exe
msbb.exe
remind32.exe
tcgmd.exe

When I do stinger , my computer shuts down??

FAithful One

BTW..you haev been a great help. I contin ue to delete those files newnet
IGETNET and those Theme ones


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

They all have to go as well. i cannot figure out why spybot doesn't pick up on these. Try uninstalling and reinstalling it .


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

ooops..I got i to trouble post HJT 3 times. I just replied and told the guy that I was posting then having to reboot and piost againt o make sure it was corrected. ooops. I was told ot read the rules again so I need ot do some reading! Thansk for all your help! It is hard being the new gal on the block! Hey, I am learning
Faithful one


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

In addition please do a scan here. .


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

I did an unistall and reienstall of spybot NOW when I get all theese udate downloads it says: 

!!!HTTP/1.1 404 not found

What happened??? Did I mess is up??


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Right next to the show log button you see a small nlack arrow. Click on it and select a different download site.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

To try to speed the computer up I did a system restore to this morning THEN disabled my restore nad SO far it seems to running a bit faster. Now, I will try ot do spybot and see what happens and I will get back to you!
Thanks
FAithful One


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

You also mentioned about speeding up your cable connection to its maximum. Well here goes. Download TCP optimizer and open it up. Click on the dropdown menu and select cable then apply .reboot now then when back online go here and do the dsl- cable test . report back the speed that you run.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

What does "no mirror selected" mean in spybot when you click updates. The first thing I see is the MAIN box where yuo then click UPDATE.
It has at the top: search for updates...show log.....download updates...help...then this kolla.de europe??

It has the choices of:

kolla.de Europe ( which it has on it)
safer-networking#1
Uni do Europe
fix clips USA

It auto matically switches to the kolla.de one?? This wasnt there before so I am a bit confused??

FAithful


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

can you pick the usa option there ?


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

I switched it to the USA one but then it switches to No mirror selected.

This is weird..I wonder if I should uninstall and reienstall AGAIN???

My zone alram was acting weird to. When I tried to click on more info it said alert adviror cant go there?? NOW when i tried it worked> 

Ia m really confused and realize it is not being dense HA!


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

I know I will get into trouble becuase i have posted this a few times today BUT ONLY BEcuase it hasnt been working properly..I this one will help and it wil be my last..Please look it over and HELP!
I have a had a boat load of stuff wrong today and trying to fix it all!

Scan saved at 5:06:40 PM, on 9/5/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZAPRO.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP PSC 700 SERIES\BIN\HPODEV07.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP PSC 700 SERIES\FRU\REMIND32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADSGONE\ADSGONE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBSHOTS\WEBSHOTSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP PSC 700 SERIES\BIN\HPOEVM07.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP PSC 700 SERIES\BIN\HPOSTS07.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TD_0001.DIR\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.foxnews.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.cox.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided by Cox High Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;localhost;<local>
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Keyboard Manager] c:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - Startup: HPAiODevice.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp psc 700 series\bin\hpodev07.exe
O4 - Startup: Hewlett-Packard Recorder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp psc 700 series\FRU\Remind32.exe
O4 - Startup: AdsGone 2003.lnk = C:\Program Files\AdsGone\adsgone.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\WebshotsTray.exe
O4 - Startup: AdsGone.lnk = C:\Program Files\AdsGone\adsgone.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm Pro.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.cox.net
O16 - DPF: {0713E8D2-850A-101B-AFC0-4210102A8DA7} (Microsoft ProgressBar Control, version 5.0 (SP2)) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/comctl32.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA28C54E-D95C-11D3-9A01-005004677EF4} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/clinic/CDM/McCDM.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F0F185C-B50B-11D2-B53F-00A0C98684AC} (McAfee PC Clinic OilChange Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/OilChange/MGOcCtl_new.cab
O16 - DPF: {13E39F7E-FDA8-11D2-99DC-00C04FF40D52} (McAfee OilChange Multi-Product Support Filter) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/OilChange/MGOcFilt.cab
O16 - DPF: {BF31FA5E-AE8A-11D2-A1BD-0800300004C2} (McAfee PC Clinic Internet Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MCInet_new.cab
O16 - DPF: {CDB74794-A3BA-4733-B6F6-59BF16D6C15A} (McAfee Smart Shop - Update Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/mcaeng/mcsmtshp.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3498BF0-2C07-43C8-99D0-434B038334A6} (VDLaunch Class) - http://www.catharon.com/download/plugins/ievdl2.ocx
O16 - DPF: {23047A90-8511-11D2-87A5-20C252C10000} (McAfee Clinic TreeView Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MGTree.cab
O16 - DPF: {17163BB4-107E-11D4-9B76-006097DF2317} (EABootStrap Class) - http://www.ea.com/downloads/games/common/boot_strap/iegils.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,73/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://usercenter.cox.net/rsuite/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37868.2263310185
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,15/mcgdmgr.cab

THANK YOU FROMT HE BOTTOM OF MY HEART!
FAITHFUL ONE


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Check your available resources by right-clicking My Computer; clicking Properties; Click the Performance tab. Resources available are displayed as percent there at top. Check it when you get done running the System Configuration Utility mentioned below.

Click the Start button; Run; type 'msconfig', without the quoatation marks, in the Run box and click OK; Then click the Startup tab; Uncheck anything you don't need running in the background. For reference on what's not needed running in the background in the System Configuration Utility, view this website first and print out the list:

http://www2.whidbey.net/djdenham/Running_items.htm

It's important that you print out the above mentioned list. The site provides a printer friendly link.

In the System Configuration Utility (SCU), you can uncheck programs you suspect one at a time and restart your computer. If something doesn't work right, you can always go back into the SCU and re-check it and restart your computer via the Start button. The changes are completely reversible by re-checking an item in SCU or by selecting Normal Startup under the General tab in the SCU and all the programs listed run when Windows starts as it was before you started.

That Dialer you list in Running Programs can for sure be unchecked. Do a search for the items like that and others, at the ends of the entry-line, in the SCU at http://google.com


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

I am not sure which dialer you are referring. I had so many problems yesterday I cant keep up HA! I did see on my HJT this:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;localhost;<local>

I am not sure what that is?

Also, when I open a page, at the bottom left where is states the what page it is ...in paraetheses it says 16 remaining then continues to count then stops. What is this?

Also, I will go thorugh the list and uncheck all then restart by adding one..when it doubt I will call HP. I do have windows ME and it just is opening programs VERY SLOWLY!

THanks for all your help andif you can look at the HJT I posted ..that would really help me tremendously.

The other thing: When I open Spybot and click check for updates..it says "no mirror selected" THEN it changes and goes to Kolla.de europe??? What the heck is that? I had ot unistall and reinstall spybot yesterday by the request of someone on here.Any suggestions??

Thanks and HOPEFULLY this thing will speed up! It is showing me at 33% Also I went to Perfromance and then troubleshooting and I have system restore disabled> After I finished spybot ..it says 57%??

My goodness I am clueless! 
Faithful one


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

First I strongly recommend that you navigate your browser to http://housecall.trendmicro.com and do an on-line virus scan - immediately.

Don't bother with this:



> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;localhost;<local>


The webpage simply isn't loading on this one below:



> Also, when I open a page, at the bottom left where is states the what page it is ...in paraetheses it says 16 remaining then continues to count then stops. What is


Your resources are extremely low at 33% as you stated. A symptom of something wrong.

Here, I noticed you're unning MCaffee (McCheapie). It's a terrible resource hog, also extremely sub-standard in its primary performance in the virus detection area, and is likely directly responsible for your system slowdown multiple symptoms you're trying to fix. I also noticed you're using broadband internet and that you have a firewall like Zone Alarm on there. Thats a good thing to have a firewall running. Did you know you have to enable incoming e-mail checking everytime before you check your e-mail with Mcaffee. Mcaffee is very useless.

So, if you haven't recently purchased a subscriptiion update for Mcaffee [here are links to extremely effective full featured free AV products that I personally recommend to all I come into contact with - AntiVir Anti-virus from http://free-av.com (Germany) and AVG Anti-virus from http://www.grisoft.com (Czechoslovakia)]. I use AntiVir. AVG will do incoming and out-going email checking with a few clicks of the mouse. Reply to this for AVG email scanning enabling - only for enabling with Outlook Express.

Download one of these guality AV programs and note the location on your HDD that you're downloading the .exe to; Then in the Add/Remove Programs control panel locate and uninstall all and anything Mcaffee; Restart your computer; Then install your AV preference of the two above. Restart your computer. Done. Now check your computer resources as outlined in my previous post.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

This is my adware scan..after i cleaned it. MOTHERBOARD asked me to do this and she is checking it..but I wanted to share with you so you know I am doing somehting. 
What did you mean with ZONEALARM "I have to enable incoming email checking everytime BEFORE I check email" I think the guy set it up to DO an automatic check> How can I be sure beside downoading another thing YIKES.
Lavasoft Ad-aware Personal Build 6.181
Logfile created on :Saturday, September 06, 2003 11:32:43 AM
Created with Ad-aware Personal, free for private use.
Using reference-file :01R21604.09.2003
______________________________________________________

Ad-aware Settings
=========================
Set : Activate in-depth scan (Recommended)
Set : Safe mode (always request confirmation)
Set : Scan active processes
Set : Scan registry
Set : Deep scan registry

9-6-2003 11:32:43 AM - Scan started. (Smart mode)

Listing running processes
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

#:1 [kernel32.dll]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4279176073
Threads : 4
Priority : High
FileSize : 524 KB
FileVersion : 4.90.3000
ProductVersion : 4.90.3000
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1991-2000
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Win32 Kernel core component
InternalName : KERNEL32
OriginalFilename : KERNEL32.DLL
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Millennium Operating System
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/8/2000 10:00:00 PM

#:2 [msgsrv32.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294918269
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 11 KB
FileVersion : 4.90.3000
ProductVersion : 4.90.3000
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1992-1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Windows 32-bit VxD Message Server
InternalName : MSGSRV32
OriginalFilename : MSGSRV32.EXE
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Millennium Operating System
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/8/2000 10:00:00 PM

#:3 [mmtask.tsk]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294959209
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 1 KB
FileVersion : 4.90.3000
ProductVersion : 4.90.3000
Copyright : Copyright 
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Multimedia background task support module
InternalName : mmtask.tsk
OriginalFilename : mmtask.tsk
ProductName : Microsoft Windows
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/8/2000 10:00:00 PM

#:4 [mprexe.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294960557
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 28 KB
FileVersion : 4.90.3000
ProductVersion : 4.90.3000
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1993-2000
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : WIN32 Network Interface Service Process
InternalName : MPREXE
OriginalFilename : MPREXE.EXE
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Millennium Operating System
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/8/2000 10:00:00 PM

#:5 [mmkeybd.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\
ProcessID : 4294959093
Threads : 4
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 556 KB
FileVersion : 3.2.1.9
ProductVersion : 3.2.1.9
Copyright : Copyright 
CompanyName : Netropa Corp.
FileDescription : One-touch Multimedia Keyboard
InternalName : MMKEYBD
OriginalFilename : MMKEYBD.EXE
ProductName : One-touch Multimedia Keyboard
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/24/2000 5:10:22 PM

#:6 [vsmon.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\
ProcessID : 4294843445
Threads : 15
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 873 KB
FileVersion : 4.0.123.012
ProductVersion : 4.0.123.012
Copyright : Copyright 
CompanyName : Zone Labs Inc.
FileDescription : TrueVector Service
InternalName : vsmon
OriginalFilename : vsmon.exe
ProductName : TrueVector Service
Created on : 8/26/2003 11:39:35 AM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/10/2003 5:02:12 AM

#:7 [mcvsrte.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\
ProcessID : 4294867137
Threads : 2
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 104 KB
FileVersion : 8, 0, 0, 12
ProductVersion : 8, 0, 0, 0
Copyright : Copyright 
CompanyName : Networks Associates Technology, Inc
FileDescription : McAfee VirusScan Real-time Engine
InternalName : mcvsrte
OriginalFilename : mcvsrte.exe
ProductName : McAfee VirusScan
Created on : 8/8/2003 11:04:38 PM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/8/2003 11:04:38 PM

#:8 [explorer.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\
ProcessID : 4294885137
Threads : 10
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 220 KB
FileVersion : 5.50.4134.100
ProductVersion : 5.50.4134.100
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-2000
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Windows Explorer
InternalName : explorer
OriginalFilename : EXPLORER.EXE
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows (R) 2000 Operating System
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/8/2000 10:00:00 PM

#:9 [keybdmgr.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\
ProcessID : 4294772477
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 99 KB
FileVersion : 3.0.0
ProductVersion : 3.0.0
Copyright : Copyright 
CompanyName : Netropa Corp.
FileDescription : Keyboard Manager
InternalName : Keyboard Manager
OriginalFilename : KeybdMgr.exe
ProductName : Keyboard Manager
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 10/24/2000 4:45:44 PM

#:10 [osd.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\
ProcessID : 4294802761
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 84 KB
FileVersion : 2.01
ProductVersion : 2.01
Copyright : Copyright 
CompanyName : Netropa Corp.
FileDescription : Netropa(tm) Onscreen Display
InternalName : OSD
OriginalFilename : osd.exe
ProductName : Onscreen Display
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 9/22/2000 3:57:10 PM

#:11 [stmgr.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\
ProcessID : 4294802525
Threads : 5
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 60 KB
FileVersion : 4.90.0.2533
ProductVersion : 4.90.0.2533
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-2000
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Microsoft (R) PC State Manager
InternalName : StateMgr.exe
OriginalFilename : StateMgr.exe
ProductName : Microsoft (r) PCHealth
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/8/2000 10:00:00 PM

#:12 [mmusbkb2.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\
ProcessID : 4294827001
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 44 KB
FileVersion : 1.1
ProductVersion : 1.1
Copyright : Copyright 
CompanyName : Netropa Corporation
FileDescription : USB Multimedia Keyboard Driver 2
InternalName : mmusbkb2
OriginalFilename : mmusbkb2.exe
ProductName : USB Multimedia Keyboard Driver 2
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/15/1999 4:46:48 PM

#:13 [mcagent.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\
ProcessID : 4294745605
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 240 KB
FileVersion : 4, 3, 0, 10
ProductVersion : 4, 3, 0, 0
Copyright : Copyright 
CompanyName : Networks Associates Technology, Inc
FileDescription : McAfee SecurityCenter Agent
InternalName : mcagent
OriginalFilename : mcagent.exe
ProductName : McAfee SecurityCenter
Created on : 8/27/2003 4:00:12 PM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/27/2003 4:00:12 PM

#:14 [mcvsshld.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\
ProcessID : 4294647949
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 160 KB
FileVersion : 8, 0, 0, 15
ProductVersion : 8, 0, 0, 0
Copyright : Copyright 
CompanyName : Networks Associates Technology, Inc
FileDescription : McAfee VirusScan ActiveShield Resource
InternalName : msvcshld
OriginalFilename : mcvsshld.exe
ProductName : McAfee VirusScan
Created on : 8/18/2003 2:50:34 AM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/18/2003 2:50:34 AM

#:15 [systray.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294652741
Threads : 2
 Priority : Normal
FileSize : 36 KB
FileVersion : 4.90.3000
ProductVersion : 4.90.3000
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1993-2000
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : System Tray Applet
InternalName : SYSTRAY
OriginalFilename : SYSTRAY.EXE
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Millennium Operating System
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/8/2000 10:00:00 PM

#:16 [mcvsescn.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\
ProcessID : 4294813393
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 396 KB
FileVersion : 8, 0, 0, 17
ProductVersion : 8, 0, 0, 0
Copyright : Copyright 
CompanyName : Networks Associates Technology, Inc
FileDescription : McAfee VirusScan E-mail Scan Module
InternalName : mcvsescn
OriginalFilename : mcvsescn.EXE
ProductName : McAfee VirusScan
Created on : 8/22/2003 6:42:46 PM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/22/2003 6:42:46 PM

#:17 [taskmon.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\
ProcessID : 4294688369
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 28 KB
FileVersion : 4.90.3000
ProductVersion : 4.90.3000
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Task Monitor
InternalName : TaskMon
OriginalFilename : TASKMON.EXE
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Millennium Operating System
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/8/2000 10:00:00 PM

#:18 [mstask.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294689153
Threads : 2
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 124 KB
FileVersion : 4.71.2721.1
ProductVersion : 4.71.2721.1
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 2000
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Task Scheduler Engine
InternalName : TaskScheduler
OriginalFilename : mstask.exe
ProductName : Microsoft 
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/8/2000 10:00:00 PM

#:19 [wmiexe.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294585201
Threads : 3
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 16 KB
FileVersion : 4.90.2452.1
ProductVersion : 4.90.2452.1
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-1999
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : WMI service exe housing
InternalName : wmiexe
OriginalFilename : wmiexe.exe
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Millennium Operating System
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/8/2000 10:00:00 PM

#:20 [zapro.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\
ProcessID : 4294588433
Threads : 7
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 413 KB
FileVersion : 4.0.123.012
ProductVersion : 4.0.123.012
Copyright : Copyright 
CompanyName : Zone Labs Inc.
FileDescription : ZoneAlarm Pro
InternalName : zapro
OriginalFilename : zapro.exe
ProductName : ZoneAlarm Pro
Created on : 8/26/2003 11:39:38 AM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/10/2003 5:02:44 AM

#:21 [hpodev07.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP PSC 700 SERIES\BIN\
ProcessID : 4294669065
Threads : 7
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 272 KB
FileVersion : 2.00
ProductVersion : A.12.00.16
Copyright : Copyright (C) Hewlett-Packard Co. 1995-2000
CompanyName : Hewlett-Packard Co.
FileDescription : HP OfficeJet COM Device Objects
InternalName : HPODEV07
OriginalFilename : HPODEV07.EXE
ProductName : hp psc 700 series
Created on : 8/7/2003 3:40:26 PM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 1/24/2001 7:29:56 PM

#:22 [remind32.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP PSC 700 SERIES\FRU\
ProcessID : 4294683505
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 66 KB
FileVersion : 2,5,1,0
ProductVersion : 2,5,1,0
CompanyName : IntelliQuest Communications, Inc.
FileDescription : Remind32.exe
InternalName : Remind32.exe
OriginalFilename : Remind32.exe
ProductName : Intelliquest Reminder Application
Created on : 8/8/2003 1:58:24 PM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/23/2000 4:48:42 PM

#:23 [adsgone.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADSGONE\
ProcessID : 4294676241
Threads : 5
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 1044 KB
FileVersion : 4.02.0006
ProductVersion : 4.02.0006
Copyright : Copyright 2003 A1Tech Software. All Rights Reserved
CompanyName : A1Tech, Inc.
FileDescription : Popup, banner, spyware, remover
InternalName : adsgone
OriginalFilename : adsgone.exe
ProductName : AdsGone
Created on : 8/11/2003 4:02:14 PM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/11/2003 4:02:16 PM

#:24 [webshotstray.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\WEBSHOTS\
ProcessID : 4294613289
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 192 KB
FileVersion : 1.3.0.3613
ProductVersion : 1.3.0.3613
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1998
CompanyName : The Webshots Corporation
FileDescription : Webshots Desktop Tray Application
InternalName : WEBSHOTSTRAY
OriginalFilename : WEBSHOTSTRAY.EXE
ProductName : Webshots Tray Application
Created on : 1/17/2002 2:23:59 AM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 11/18/2001 7:00:16 PM

#:25 [hpoevm07.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP PSC 700 SERIES\BIN\
ProcessID : 4294569105
Threads : 9
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 292 KB
FileVersion : 1.00
ProductVersion : A.12.00.16
Copyright : Copyright (C) Hewlett-Packard Co. 1995-2000
CompanyName : Hewlett-Packard Co.
FileDescription : HP OfficeJet COM Event Manager
InternalName : HPOEVM07
OriginalFilename : HPOEVM07.EXE
ProductName : hp psc 700 series
Created on : 8/8/2003 1:57:39 PM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 1/24/2001 7:56:12 PM

#:26 [hpoipm07.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294502649
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 56 KB
FileVersion : 4, 5, 0, 767
ProductVersion : 4, 5, 0, 767
Copyright : Copyright 
CompanyName : HP
FileDescription : PML Driver
InternalName : PmlDrv
OriginalFilename : PmlDrv.exe
ProductName : HP PML
Created on : 8/8/2003 1:57:38 PM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 1/24/2001 7:17:40 PM

#:27 [hposts07.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP PSC 700 SERIES\BIN\
ProcessID : 4294454381
Threads : 4
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 136 KB
FileVersion : 1.00
ProductVersion : A.12.00.16
Copyright : Copyright (C) Hewlett-Packard Co. 1995-2000
CompanyName : Hewlett-Packard Co.
FileDescription : HP OfficeJet Status
InternalName : HPOSTS07
OriginalFilename : HPOCPY07.EXE
ProductName : hp psc 700 series
Created on : 8/8/2003 1:57:40 PM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 1/24/2001 10:08:42 PM

#:28 [pstores.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294332521
Threads : 3
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 82 KB
FileVersion : 5.00.2133.2
ProductVersion : 5.00.2133.2
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1981-1999
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Protected storage server
InternalName : Protected storage server
OriginalFilename : Protected storage server
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows (R) 2000 Operating System
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/8/2000 10:00:00 PM

#:29 [mcvsftsn.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\
ProcessID : 4294271973
Threads : 1
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 216 KB
FileVersion : 8, 0, 0, 12
ProductVersion : 8, 0, 0, 0
Copyright : Copyright 
CompanyName : Networks Associates Technology, Inc
FileDescription : McAfee VirusScan Instant Messenger Scan Module
InternalName : mcvsftsn
OriginalFilename : mcvsftsn.EXE
ProductName : McAfee VirusScan
Created on : 8/8/2003 11:04:18 PM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/8/2003 11:04:18 PM

#:30 [spool32.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294319825
Threads : 3
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 44 KB
FileVersion : 4.90.3000
ProductVersion : 4.90.3000
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1994 - 1998
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Spooler Sub System Process
InternalName : spool32
OriginalFilename : spool32.exe
ProductName : Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Millennium Operating System
Created on : 1/1/1601
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 6/8/2000 10:00:00 PM

#:31 [ddhelp.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\
ProcessID : 4294191581
Threads : 2
Priority : Realtime
FileSize : 32 KB
FileVersion : 4.09.00.0900
ProductVersion : 4.09.00.0900
Copyright : Copyright 
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Microsoft DirectX Helper
InternalName : DDHelp.exe
OriginalFilename : DDHelp.exe
ProductName : Microsoft 
Created on : 7/30/2003 1:03:47 AM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 12/12/2002 5:14:32 AM

#:32 [ad-aware.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\LAVASOFT\AD-AWARE 6\
ProcessID : 4294331533
Threads : 3
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 668 KB
FileVersion : 6.0.1.181
ProductVersion : 6.0.0.0
Copyright : Copyright 
CompanyName : Lavasoft Sweden
FileDescription : Ad-aware 6 core application
InternalName : Ad-aware.exe
OriginalFilename : Ad-aware.exe
ProductName : Lavasoft Ad-aware Plus
Created on : 9/6/2003 4:00:28 PM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 7/13/2003 3:00:20 AM

#:33 [iexplore.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\
ProcessID : 4294253537
Threads : 9
Priority : Normal
FileSize : 89 KB
FileVersion : 6.00.2800.1106
ProductVersion : 6.00.2800.1106
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Internet Explorer
InternalName : iexplore
OriginalFilename : IEXPLORE.EXE
ProductName : Microsoft 
Created on : 8/29/2002 12:07:38 PM
Last accessed : 9/6/2003 5:00:00 AM
Last modified : 8/29/2002 12:07:38 PM

Memory scan result :
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
New objects : 0
Objects found so far: 0

Started registry scan
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

Registry scan result :
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
New objects : 0
Objects found so far: 0

Started deep registry scan
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

Deep registry scan result :
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
New objects : 0
Objects found so far: 0

¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

Deep scanning and examining files (C
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

11:35:56 AM Scan complete

Summary of this scan
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Total scanning time :00:03:13:610
Objects scanned :31301
Objects identified :0
Objects ignored :0
New objects :0


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Better..I am up to 67% Thats alot better. We are getting somewhere now ! I really need to tell you gys/gals in Techforum..I TRUELLY am aprreciative of all the help and expertise I am getting in here. I NEVER took time to Leanr whats on this computer nad how it really works..thank you!
Hats off to you!
FAithful ONe
Susan


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

I'd didn't say anything about e-mail checking with zone alarm. It's a firewall not anti-virus. What if anything did you do to improve your free resources, you don't say.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

This is what I meant you said:

"Did you know you have to enable incoming e-mail checking everytime before you check your e-mail with Mcaffee. Mcaffee is very useless."
I did a scan with ADWARE and fixed A bunch of stuff ( like 60) then made sure all my temporary internet folders and cookies were cleaned out. Did what you said a while back and click to clean out temp folders always.

I took a couple things off star up that needn't be there. It is still doesnt have a good resourse (56-63%) varies. So not sure whats up?

Thanks STYXX so much for all yuor help.
Faithful One


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

56-63% of free resources is not bad. Take Mcaffee off there and you'll do better.

Good luck


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok Styxx..Let me see If see if I follow. ( sorry for being an air head )


I CAN delete my Mcafee virus scan
I can KEEP my adware6.0
( IS adware6.0 a virus detector) If not what virus protect will I have if McAffe is gone???

I AM SO SOrry but I am a person that wants to MAKE sure I totally understand before I delete anything.

Thanks STYXX!
Faithful One


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

You can delete Mcaffee then keep adawar, spybot and load the AVG antivirus program on your system and you will see aneven greater difference.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Agree with Motherboard, you can keep Ad-aware. No, Ad-aware *is not* a virus, trojan or variant detector (Malicious Code Sniffer), Ad-aware is a Spyware Sniffer. Spyware gets put on your computer, from websites installing the small files everytime you visit one, in several places in the Windows directory in some sub-folders called Cookies, Temporary Internet Files and Temp and, in your Internet browser's Cache (stores cookies and temporary internet files that duplicate the three previously mentioned sub-folders. All the contents of those three mentioned sub-folders can be safely delete anytime as often as you like. Your bowser's Cache still holds most of the same information so that will have to be emptied too, periodically.

Yes, again I agree with Motherboard. Get AVG Anti-virus from http://www.grisoft.com Then You can safely uninstall all the useless Mcaffee products in the Add/Remove Programs control panel; Restart your computer; Then double-click the AVG download to install AVG.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Please inquire on how to enable AVG's e-mail scanning and, update the definitions the AVG AV makers put out every seven days - very important there on the definitions.

Norton, Mcaffee sand others charge for their software plus you have to pay a free to download new virus definitions yearly after the first year. ($20 or more) AVG and AntiVir are full featured and free for both the program and weekly definitions.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Which one do I download???
AVG Anti-Virus version 7.0 Product Download

You can choose one of the following classes of AVG Anti-Virus products. You will be redirected to the relevant sections.

AVG Anti-Virus 7.0 commercial products download 
AVG Anti-Virus 7.0 Trial Versions download 
AVG ADMIN 7.0 
AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition download 
AVG Anti-Virus 6.0 products download 

I download THEN rid of ALL McAfee correct?? CAn I leave the McAffee stuff in my recycle bin JUST IN CASE?? I am not good at configuring so if this requires boxes checked nad unchecked..YIKES!

BTW.........Thank you so much! I am goign to get this running so GREAT with your help!
Fathful One


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_dwnl_free.php


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

No no, just download ther free one 6.0

http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_dwnl_free.php


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

THIS ONE?
Get Your AVG for free!


New - AVG Free edition is now available for all single home and non-commercial end users Worldwide! Closer information you can find in end user license agreements.


For testing purposes in commercial user sector we recommend AVG TRIAL version of new product AVG 7.0 Professional.

Here, you can get your free copy of the AVG Anti-Virus System - AVG Free Edition and you will be able to use it without any limitations for life of the product. You can download free Updates to get the latest program virus databases. 

Download, install and use AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition and get: 

AVG Resident Protection 
AVG Email Scanner 
AVG On-Demand Scanner 
Basic Scheduled Tests 
Free Virus Database Updates 
Automatic Update feature 
Easy-To-Use Interface 
Automatic Healing of infected files 
AVG Virus Vault for safe handling of infected files 
Basic user Interface only 
Disabled Advanced Scheduling of Tests 
Disabled Creating of Your Own Tests 
No Technical Support


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Just uninstall the Mcaffee products, OK? There's no leaving it in the Recycle Bin. When you uninstall it, and who cares if Mcaffee is gone, it's just gone. Just do it. Having Mcaffe is like having No Anti-virus at all. When was the last time you updated its weekly definitions? Have you let the one year Mcaffee license expire?

There's a place in every anti-virus to check if the version is obsolete or definition's subscription has expired you know. I bet your Mcaffee version is obsolete and/or the definitions are out of date. Just get the free one.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

OKOK STYXX....I gotcha YA BRB


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Seems to be the consensus here


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

OK OK you two...I gotcha and am heading to it as we type!

I may have to change my name to doubting one!! HAHA! J/k


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Norton and Mcaffee that come installed on your computer from the store typically have a 6 month to one year definitions license out of the box. 6 month is the most common for Mcaffee. Unfortunately, most folks don't even know the definitions Ever need updating or that many versions of Mcaffee became obsolete after only 18 months from computer purchase requiring the consumer to upgrade the version (that the original was no longer valid).


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I wouldn't even give that junk away.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Signing off now. Checking my email for your responses later.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

DONE!!!!!!!!!!! It is scanning as we speak !! YAHOO! Nest I will go to search files and type in Mac and amke sure LAL Is gone. ALso..shoudl I go to miscongif and see oif its all gone and if it isnt what should I do?

Also....Should I do a HJT???

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!

OK I doubted becuase of my nature but I did what y'all said. Thanks!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Good for you. Now make sure you go to add/remove programs and select everything mcafee and delete it.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll bet your system is running better at the end of this day than the start.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

BE PROUD MOTHERBOARD!!!! DONE!! Now I have zone alarm pro....adware 6.0 AND AVG..Am I covered???


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

I EVEN went to regdit adn cleared the Mac off and we are running great!


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

I did go to add/remove and did that..call me somebody!! HAHA!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Excellent ...Now be sure to run those spyware programs (adaware & spybot) on a regular basis.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

My husband wont know what to do with the computer now HAHA! Gotta reteach him! Do you ever use that Scheduler??? The kid that put ads gone 2004 on did that.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

I wll run them EVERYDAY a few times a day!!!! 

See if I have it:
Zone alram...intercepts pings and bad guys
Adware......checks and clear and cleans virus'
Adsgone blocks all pop ups


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Run spybot and adware6.0 daily! Do I have it?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep..


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

By God I think shes got it...I think we can say THIS IS FIXED!!!
THANKS TO ALL OF MY HELPERS!!!


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Should I do a HJT again for you to look at???


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

You should be ok. so now enjoy.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Do you have that adware 6.0 link..I want to send to my father..His computer is very messed up!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

adware


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

THANKS!!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

I got one for you:

I found a temp folder with this in it:


Netopsystems FEAD Recomposer
Copyright © 2001 Netopsystems AG
1.3.6.0

I thinks it has to do with adsgne


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

THATS OK TO LEAVE ALONE.


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

I DID LEAVE IT!! I wont get to DELETE HAPPY!! I am done..computer is running GREAT! You were right!


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey your bday is 4 days BEFORE mine HAHA!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

You were born before me though


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Are you sure???


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep...


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

How do you know..I do not have my Bday in there! I am not that old or not as old as you think


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Just look next to your name where it says "SENIOR MEMBER"


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

HAHAHA! VERY FUNNY!!!!! And you are distinguished VERY FUNNY!


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

ON HJT can I put a check mark by ALL Mcafee since i do not have Mac anymore and then click fix???


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Sure


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok see I do listen! Youa re older than me


----------



## Faithful one (Aug 14, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.2
Scan saved at 5:12:42 PM, on 9/9/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\EVNTSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPOOPM07.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\AIM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZAPRO.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP PSC 700 SERIES\FRU\REMIND32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADSGONE\ADSGONE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TD_0003.DIR\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.foxnews.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.cox.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided by Cox High Speed Internet
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPAIO_PrintFolderMgr] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpoopm07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfigReminder] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msconfig.exe /reminder
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Keyboard Manager] c:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\MY DOCUMENTS\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Startup: HPAiODevice.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp psc 700 series\bin\hpodev07.exe
O4 - Startup: Hewlett-Packard Recorder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp psc 700 series\FRU\Remind32.exe
O4 - Startup: AdsGone 2003.lnk = C:\Program Files\AdsGone\adsgone.exe
O4 - Startup: AdsGone.lnk = C:\Program Files\AdsGone\adsgone.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\WebshotsTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm Pro.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.cox.net
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3498BF0-2C07-43C8-99D0-434B038334A6} (VDLaunch Class) - http://www.catharon.com/download/plugins/ievdl2.ocx
O16 - DPF: {17163BB4-107E-11D4-9B76-006097DF2317} (EABootStrap Class) - http://www.ea.com/downloads/games/common/boot_strap/iegils.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://usercenter.cox.net/rsuite/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37868.2263310185
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/76808a0e7ae82f/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {F00F4763-7355-4725-82F7-0DA94A256D46} (IMDownloader Class) - http://www2.incredimail.com/contents/setup/downloader/downloader.cab


----------

